# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Снова повышены цены на сигареты

## JAHolper

26 июня в Беларуси в очередной раз повысились цены на сигареты. В этот раз цены были повышены только на сигареты иностранного производства.

Стоимость сигарет в Беларуси на данный момент:

1.Сигареты производства ОАО "Гродненская табачная фабрика "Неман":

"Корона" - 2400 рублей за пачку (+27,7

Alliance - 2450 рублей за пачку (+25,6

Kent - 5000 рублей за пачку (+13,9

Lucky Strike - 3900 рублей за пачку (+0,8

Pall Mall - 3500 рублей за пачку (+2,3

Pall Mall Superslims - 3900 рублей за пачку (+25,4

Rider - 3500 рублей за пачку (+52,2

Velvet - 3800 рублей за пачку (+55,1

Viceroy - 3200 рублей за пачку (+6,7

Vogue - 9500 рублей за пачку (+90

Kent Nanotek - 6000 рублей за пачку (+33,3

2. Сигареты производства ООО "Табак-Инвест":

Camel - 5000 рублей за пачку (+9,9

Golden Gate - 2500 рублей за пачку (+28,2

Monte Carlo - 3500 рублей за пачку (+23,2

West - 3600 рублей за пачку (+25,4

Winston - 3900 рублей за пачку (+12,4

Корона - 2400 рублей за пачку (+27,7

3. Сигареты иностранного производства:

Davidoff - 9500 рублей за пачку (+25,3

Dunhill - 10000 рублей за пачку (+25

Sobranie - 17000 рублей за пачку (+0,7

Vogue - 10000 рублей за пачку (+23,2

Источник: tut.by

----------


## vova230

Бросайте курить.

----------


## Mouse

это очередной раз доказывает несостоятельность и ущербность экономики

----------

